# Has anyone used Souk.com? Are they reliable?



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi all

I stumbled across souk.com but can't tell if it's a reliable genuine site or a bit dodgy. They seem to do cash on delivery, but I want to make sure that something I buy is actually 'new' and has the full manufacturer's warranty. 

Thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you mean Souq.com or Souk.com? Souq.com are legit and the stuff you get directly from them is new BUT not 100% sure they provide a manufacturer's warranty. They do offer a warranty through them but not sure whether you can go to the manufacturer too.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess you mean souq.com
Do note that a lot of stuff listed there is through various sellers (not necessarily souq.com) so you do need to pay attention to the ratings. I have bought from th website twice - both COD and prepaid - and the items were as listed and "new".


----------



## tonyspewson (May 28, 2014)

Never any issues using your CC? If I'm making a big purchase I would really hate to miss out on those touchpoints!!


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry, yes, I meant souq.com! Prefer to pay COD than use my CC. Good to hear they're legit, I've emailed them to check about the warranty. It's an Asus router that I'm after, they usually have a global warranty, but I want to make sure it will come with that.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I've used them several times, always with success. Just be careful though, a lot of the most trusted sellers have some stunningly bad reviews.

Check the price in a store before you buy as well. When I got a DSLR it was over 2000AED cheaper, but when I wanted to replace an old point and shoot the cheapest was 600AED more expensive than the store.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Usually with laptops and such the warranty is tied to the serial number. That's how it is with Asus products but not quite sure about their routers.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Whenever I'm in the market for scaffolding, an internet thread about online shops is the first place I'd look.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> Whenever I'm in the market for scaffolding, an internet thread about online shops is the first place I'd look.


After their post is deleted, yours is going to look a little odd...


----------

